

Why $250k does not equate to rich [2010] - dollar
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2010/12/07/Down-and-Out-on-250000-a-Year.aspx#page1

======
dollar
The mystical $250k first became "rich" back in 1993, when it became the top
Federal income tax bracket, while $200k became "rich" way back in 1943 for the
same reason.

$250k 1993 dollars in 2011 $370,000 $200k 1943 dollars in 2011 $2,500,000

------
antidaily
Only richer than 98% of everyone else.

~~~
dollar
98% of everyone else where exactly? In Manhattan, NY the average household
income is $121,000, while in Cullman, AL it is $41,000. Sorry, $250k in a
major US city is "just making it" for the average family.

Meanwhile:

47% of Federal tax filers pay none, ZERO, taxes. In 1988 the burden shared by
the bottom quantile that actually paid taxes was 8.7%, while it was 4.3% by
2006. The two quantiles, one that pays no taxes, and one that pays minimal
taxes, consume >95% of Federal entitlement programs.

(Sources Non-Partisan Tax Policy Center <http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/>)

